# DTiVo S1: 'Zipper-like' utility available?



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Let me first start by saying I know that the Zipper won't work on S1 TiVos...

Now, after Zippering my HDVR2, and seeing how well it worked, I wondered. My S1 had all its hacks loaded in /var/hack (which we now know is a no-no as they were wiped). In the old(er) days, a s/w update meant having to physically pull the drives, re-install, etc. I'm going to have to make a new backup, then re-install my TurboNet drivers, TiVo command-line utils, and so on. I'd like the system to automatically check to see if files are in their proper places and re-install if not (like Zipper), make aliases in /var/hack, install programs in /enhancements, and so on.

Has anyone come up with a modded script that will do just the S1-compatible stuff to an S1 unit?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

Sbmocp said:


> Let me first start by saying I know that the Zipper won't work on S1 TiVos...
> 
> Now, after Zippering my HDVR2, and seeing how well it worked, I wondered. My S1 had all its hacks loaded in /var/hack (which we now know is a no-no as they were wiped). In the old(er) days, a s/w update meant having to physically pull the drives, re-install, etc. I'm going to have to make a new backup, then re-install my TurboNet drivers, TiVo command-line utils, and so on. I'd like the system to automatically check to see if files are in their proper places and re-install if not (like Zipper), make aliases in /var/hack, install programs in /enhancements, and so on.
> 
> Has anyone come up with a modded script that will do just the S1-compatible stuff to an S1 unit?


NetReady will get you part of the way there, but its very old (almost 3 years). Once you have telnet/ftp access, you can use the download to at least get you to a relatively dated version of TiVoWeb.

If you are building a new drive using InstantCake, the NetReady stuff is already built in, so you don't need to pull your drive *again* to install TurboNet/CacheCard drivers - probably moot in this case because it sounds like you are going to pull your drive anyway.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

There's no option on pulling the drives...they're screaming (but still working). I'm going from (2) 80Gb > (1) 100Gb. This DTiVo has become a second unit and I don't need all the capacity anyway.

I've thought about looking at the Zipper scripts and seeing if I can mod them (dropping programs that won't work) and perhaps subbing things that will or other hacks I want to deploy. I've poked around in Linux, so I know enough to be dangerous, but was hoping I wouldn't have to...


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

2.5Xtreme and several updates for 2.5.2 and 3.1 were packaged for ease of installation on the S1's but there was never anything as elaborate as the Zipper, mostly because there simply aren't as many hacks available for the S1 models. The hardware won't support many of the features available for the S2 models.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

mr.unnatural said:


> 2.5Xtreme and several updates for 2.5.2 and 3.1 were packaged for ease of installation on the S1's but there was never anything as elaborate as the Zipper, mostly because there simply aren't as many hacks available for the S1 models. The hardware won't support many of the features available for the S2 models.


Thanks for the additional info. I'm toying with the idea of putting a currently unsubbed SAT-T60 up for sale, and may try getting a second HDVR2 with the proceeds. It's hard to justify making any purchases of standard-def equipment nowadays with my anticipated move to HD. It's a good thing we have just over two years 'til the blackout...unless DTV keeps their SD signal going past the deadline.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

The install CD for turbonet will flash your ROM, take care of the intrid (spelling?) and give you bash access. You don't need turbonet to use the CD but you'll need turbonet for most of the hacks. You can then use a serial cable or ethernet to install the rest of your hacks.

You'll need turbonet, a special internal board, if you want to have ethernet access to a series 1 unit. The series 2 units can use a standard USB2.0 ethernet adapter, although there is a very limited number of models that work.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Start with extreme25 and then do kraven31 tivolater, thats what is still running on my dsr6000, for details here the site that I used.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

sk33t3r said:


> Start with extreme25 and then do kraven31 tivolater, thats what is still running on my dsr6000, for details here the site that I used.


Thanks for the link, but apparently the site is down now. 

I believe my 6000 is already sitting at 3.2-something anyway, so (judging by the titles) would these programs do that much for me anyway...?


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Thanks, Lew--I have a Turbonet so that's what I'll use to start.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

It loads up here fine. Heres the link again, http://www.angelfire.com/darkside/wanker/

I did all my hacks via the serial cable, that was before I installed a turbonet cachecard.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Sbmocp said:
 

> It's a good thing we have just over two years 'til the blackout...unless DTV keeps their SD signal going past the deadline.


That deadline won't affect DTV in any way. Other than what signal they receive to rebroadcast anyway. That deadline is for terrestrial broadcast and not satellite.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

sk33t3r said:


> It loads up here fine. Heres the link again, http://www.angelfire.com/darkside/wanker/
> 
> I did all my hacks via the serial cable, that was before I installed a turbonet cachecard.


Sorry...I meant to type "the links to those pieces of software on the page link you posted" are down. I got to the main site all right, but those programs are supposed to be at tivostuff.com, which is gone.

Again, though, my TiVo is at software rev 3.5-01-1-001, and it sounds like the software you reference are earlier versions. Would they really do anything for me?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Sbmocp said:


> Again, though, my TiVo is at software rev 3.5-01-1-001, and it sounds like the software you reference are earlier versions. Would they really do anything for me?


My series 1 experience is somewhat limited, but I believe there are a few hacks for series 1s that won't work with 3.5. I know that the bufferhack specifically won't work with 3.5 software.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Well I just happen to have an entire backup of that website at my site  with files!!! If I catch crap for this so be it, none of the files or content is from me, its all from the great Tivo Community and Darkwing!!!


----------

